#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Windows 7 (Firewall)

## leonardobruno

Olá Pessoal:

Estou tendo probelmas para obter ID alta no emule após migracao para o windows 7.

No emule esta configurado a porta 5002 TCP e UDP.

No meu modem, faço o nat da porta 5002 TCP e UDP para o meu ip.

Cheguei a desabilitar o firewall do windows, mas o emule nao pega id alta nem por reza brava !

Alguém ta passando pela mesma dificuldade ?

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

amigo uso emule com id alta no windows 7 sem problemas, aqui abro as portas 4662UDP E 4672TCP ...

----------


## leonardobruno

Entao, mas estas portas sao as que estao configuradas no seu emule, ou alem das que estao la vc tb abre estas ?

Como vc fez pra abrir estas portas no firewall do windows, visto qua nao tem mais a opcao para adicionar portas, so tem pra adicionar programa, digo de passagem, o emule ta adicionado la.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

nao precisa abrir no firewall , adiciona essas portas na configuraçao do emule e abre no modem ...

----------


## leonardobruno

Puts, to até com vergonha, eeheheheh.

É que após formatar esqueci de setar o ip fixo pra minha maquina, entao o nat tava certo, mas o ip tava trocado.

Mas muito obrigado pela ajuda.

ehehe

abracos.

----------


## Não Registrado

Estou com o mesmo problema, como defino o IP fixo de minha máquina? acabei de formatar e instalar o seven, mas so da id baixa no e-mule...

----------

